# Sowo '11



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Who's coming? I'll be there for sure and I will likely be getting a cabin like I did last year. I'd like to fill it with TT guys, that'd be pretty bitchin. So if you were considering going, come on up and kick it. If anyone has interest, express it here! (May 20-22)


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure how my summer work shift will be, but I may go... hard to tell now


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Interested! So many good things I heard from SoWo last year, I'm def hitting it up this year! Is this memorial day weekend? Ill be coming from NY. A good alternative from driving 14hrs, is driving to DC and getting on the AutoTran down to GA. You and your car are transported on there :thumbup:


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

i heard SOOOOOOOOOOO many good things about sowo last year i really want to go im supposed to be going out of the country in may but i think i can push it to the days right after sowo


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Its a short drive for me, so 95% chance I will do it.

(short = one day trip, medium = 2 days, long = 4 days)


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

i'll go only if alva doesn't sell out like he did for fixx :sly:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

well start committing and stop being bitches! I want to fill a cabin this year! And if the driveway is nothing but MkII TTs, I'll be perfectly ok with that.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I concur only thing that'd hold me back is work with actually running a business this year but let's see


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

sounds like you'll have the power to give yourself some time off!


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> well start committing and stop being bitches! I want to fill a cabin this year! And if the driveway is nothing but MkII TTs, I'll be perfectly ok with that.


Only black TT's I assume :laugh:


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

I'll be there, but in my 19yr-old Mk2 

Here's an on-the-way-to-SoWo '10 shot










Here's some of the roads you'll enjoy on the last leg into Helen GA. Banked curves, well paved...


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> i'll go only if alva doesn't sell out like he did for fixx :sly:


-__________- your the busy guy! Im in, call off NOW so we dont run into problems later and yea all black tt's in the driveway it is the fastest color after all :laugh:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

alright so who is committing? 

1. NeverOEM
2.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

i'll commit once we get a little closer to the event so i know what my scheduling is going to be like... i may be running things at the time but thats also why i wouldn't be able to take off since my pops is running location #2 at the same time


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Just stumbled onto this thread. Glad to see the Audi Community getting things started early. I just recently got into an Audi and will be there in it to represent! You guys/gals have any questions I will be more than happy to help out!


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

OK, What's Sowo? I can't go if I don't know sowo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Fissues said:


> OK, What's Sowo? I can't go if I don't know sowo.


www.southernworthersee.com


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Jman5000 said:


> I'll be there, but in my 19yr-old Mk2
> 
> Here's an on-the-way-to-SoWo '10 shot
> 
> ...


OMG

Im in!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

good man! yeah the driving around the area is pretty freakin amazing. Here's a link to the guy that rode shotty with me through the cruise

http://www.youtube.com/user/jluketwo


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

NeverOEM said:


> good man! yeah the driving around the area is pretty freakin amazing. Here's a link to the guy that rode shotty with me through the cruise
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jluketwo


Sweet!!! Watched em all of course. :laugh:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

bump; who is committing to this epic weekend?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Hmmmmm.....

I've never been, and I don't know that VMG has ever sent anyone to cover this before, either. Maybe I'll look in to that...

-Tim


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

party?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Im in.
I think I already told you, just wanted to make sure... :laugh:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Easily the coolest show of the year! And in one of the coolest towns and an absolutely gorgeous part of the country. Doesn't hurt that the Tail of the Dragon is nearby too! 

This year is the 5th anniversary of the show, and it's shaping up to be better than ever!

We are soo pleased to be involved as the title sponsor of this event!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

WOOOT

1. NeverOEM
2. tcardio
3. DarthTTs
4. DJ (friend of mine; maybe)
5. .....?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Possibly?!?! :beer:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

dont give me this speculation crap! you're coming!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Assuming the car is running, I will plan on heading down.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> Interested! So many good things I heard from SoWo last year, I'm def hitting it up this year! Is this memorial day weekend? Ill be coming from NY. A good alternative from driving 14hrs, is driving to DC and getting on the AutoTran down to GA. You and your car are transported on there :thumbup:


 Is this Amtrak? I thought it only goes from DC (Lorton, VA) down to FL and drive up 526 miles.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Is this Amtrak? I thought it only goes from DC (Lorton, VA) down to FL and drive up 526 miles.


 ****, i thought i had some stops inbtween :facepalm: my search begins figuring out not to drive the whole 15hrs lol


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

bailin tj?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

1. NeverOEM 
2. TJ (?) 
3. DarthTTS 
4. DJ (?) 
5. SlowVRT 
6. ^ +1 


ok guys, I'm going to check on cabin sizes soon and see how large a place I can get. So space might start becoming limited. If you're up there, please reconfirm with me because I believe in overkill and if you have any interest in me saving you a spot, tell me now.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Not bailing yet, gotta find an alternative means of transportation. Did NYC-Tampa,FL drive this summer and its exhausting to say the least, so I'm trying to figure out another way... 
Would it be bad if I just flew or took the train down and left the TT home?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

not at all, you'd regret it though for sure. Come on man, just bring someone with ya and the drive isn't that bad.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

> not at all, you'd regret it though for sure. Come on man, just bring someone with ya and the drive isn't that bad.


 No one, and I mean, no one is allowed to drive the tt but I!!!  

I brought the gf last time, but she was "too tired" to drive so I was stuck driving the whole time for 1hr nap! Lol worthless


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> No one, and I mean, no one is allowed to drive the tt but I!!!
> 
> I brought the gf last time, but she was "too tired" to drive so I was stuck driving the whole time for 1hr nap! Lol worthless


 No excuses, no buts if's or whatever... 

Drive there!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll be making the 16ish hour drive myself and I won't complain about it at all!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

If i do go, alava has nooooooo choice but to drive up with me


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> No excuses, no buts if's or whatever...
> 
> Drive there!


 ok, ur cruising with if im going!:thumbup: 

entice me Tim with some room shots and info!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

dude, I found a 7 bedroom cabin that can fit 28 people. I'm talking hot tub, pool table; the works.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> dude, I found a 7 bedroom cabin that can fit 28 people. I'm talking *hot tub*, pool table; the works.


 Oh Oh Oh!!! can someone please get a hold of some russian energy drink and spill it on the tub's control unit so we go back in time and we all come back diving 911 turbos, TTRS', and R8 V10's??? :biggrinsanta:


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> Oh Oh Oh!!! can someone please get a hold of some russian energy drink and spill it on the tub's control unit so we go back in time and we all come back diving 911 turbos, TTRS', and R8 V10's??? :biggrinsanta:


 now youre talking :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> dude, I found a 7 bedroom cabin that can fit 28 people. I'm talking hot tub, pool table; the works.


 clicky clicky? (links)


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

one of many options 
http://helengarentals.com/3633/showcase.php/5797


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> one of many options
> http://helengarentals.com/3633/showcase.php/5797


 i feel bad tearing that place up :laugh: jkjk of course 
but niceeee place to say the least, whats the price on that bad boy?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not sure yet; I'm going to get quotes when I have an exact number of guests so I know what size I'll need. But if we get enough people, the rate will be quite low.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Some of these rentals are really nice. When I heard we're getting "a cabin" I thought it was going to be about 8 of crammed into some mossy hut. 

Our place last year was in a gated community and had nicer amenities than my own house. 

Be advised, there may be some level of control put in place by the rental agencies keeping a house from becoming an overpacked Spring Break flop house. Maybe, maybe not. Just keep it in mind.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

^true that


----------



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

Where is this being held? Any state near WI? Because then I'd be real interested


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Georgia


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll be sure to talk with the rental company to make sure it's not too much of a problem. Last year I was in a gated area as well and the gate guards were real *******s


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

update bump!

1. NeverOEM
2. SlowVRT
3. ^^ +1
4. DJ
5. DarthTTS
6. TJ (?)
7. "Tiger Or James"
8. VReiHen6
9. DgonzTT (you better!)
10. Alva (and bring him too!)
11. You?

I'll be reserving the cabin no later than February. So hit me up if you can make this!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Im still game, im leaving for Jersey Tomorrow in my car so be on the lookout for a black tt-s on black oem rs4's!!! Ill most likely be rippin it up


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

good man!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Namesake from 2010 Event


Worthersee 2010 movie - full length from Loniek on Vimeo.


The "local" version

Southern Worthersee 2010 from sr83 - Josh G on Vimeo.



Southern Worthersee 2009 from sr83 - Josh G on Vimeo.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

TTT get this show back on top :thumbup: 

shot this idea over the other website i frequent (euroaddiction.net) for some more interest and well there are a few interested aswell :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

be sure to get me a number asap!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

this should be interesting, a bunch of randoms getting together and sleeping in the same house... sounds like an MTV reality show spin off to Fast & the Furious or some other car fan movie :laugh: 
as long as there's cars and liquor I'm always game... just not in the liquor then cars order cuz drinking and driving is just wrong:thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

you've been cemented on the list then! I know a few great drinks to introduce to you guys..


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> you've been cemented on the list then! I know a few great drinks to introduce to you guys..


 Sweeeet:thumbup: Def going to go out of my way to ensure i can make it, let us know the price break down as soon as you can so we can start putting some spending money aside for this ahead of time:beer:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

with enough people it shouldnt be that expensive at all. But I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I need your name on my list by the end of the month if you want to come; everyone already on the list, just get me a confirmation by this time :thumbup:


----------



## VR6_Nick (Oct 16, 2001)

I'm in! But I'll be driving my 1998 M3. I took a week off of work and booked my B&B already. Driving up from Miami, FL!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

not crashin with us huh? I see how it is


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

BUMP this up! Still trying to gather a caravan/group of fliers/drivers from the group to commit to this. 10 days to confirm?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

11 days remaining for confirmation!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Rather than creating a new thread, since you guys already have this one going, I just wanted to let you know we're looking for photos to be featured in an upcoming magazine ad. Selected submissions get a free Forge bottle opener!



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5163947-SoWo-Photo-Submission-Contest


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

3 days left to reserve a spot in the cabin!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

VR6_Nick said:


> I'm in! But I'll be driving my 1998 M3. I took a week off of work and booked my B&B already. Driving up from Miami, FL!


 I am too and i will be meeting up with alva in west palm so i think we have ourselves a caravan :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

**** YES! Anyone else joinin you guys I should account for?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Hello Mr. NeverOEM: 

I talked with mi hijo this evening (22-yo - MkV R32) to see if it was something he would want to shotgun with me in the TTS. He was in favour, so mes thinks the two of us in one car would want to be included. We could have a two car caravan with you from Shreveport I suppose. 

What are the costs and financial guarantees you are needing to finalize a cabin rental. 

AND, since I am a 51 YO kid I tend to sleep more than a lot of the other participants I am sure, so, you have to guarantee that I at least get four hours of sleep on saturday night. 

What say ye?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hell bro, it's as much of a vacation for you as for me! So I thinks this sounds good. I will know of the exact financials when the cabin is rented, but a PM will be sent to all those that involved so you will know the cost. But seeing that we're getting quite a good turnout, I don't see this getting anywhere past $100 a night. So figure that will likely be the max :thumbup: 

And you can sleep as much as you like, I'll make sure we keep the noise down! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 


EDIT: And get your buddy to bring the R!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

1. NeverOEM 
2. Abide 
3. Alva 
4. Dgonz 
5. DarthTTS 
6. LongviewTX 
7. ^^^ +1 
8. DJ 
9. Tiger or James 
10. ^^^ +1 
11. TJ (still need to hear back from you bud) 
12. SlowVRT 
13. ^^^ +1 
14. JMan (for some reason I passed over all your posts; you're in yea bud?)


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> EDIT: And get your buddy to bring the R!


 Sorry, mi hijo is "my son", all though he is my "Buddy". I'd rather him ride SG to keep me entertained!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

haha I do apologize for my misunderstanding. But the best is way to do multi-car caravans and keep each other entertained is walkie-talkies. 

.....I've done this too many times, but I look forward to this trip :laugh:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

1. NeverOEM 
2. Abide 
3. Alva 
4. Dgonz 
5. DarthTTS 
6. LongviewTX 
7. ^^^ +1 
8. DJ 
9. Tiger or James 
10. ^^^ +1 
11. TJ (still need to hear back from you bud) 
12. SlowVRT 
13. ^^^ +1 
14. JMan (for some reason I passed over all your posts; you're in yea bud?) 
15. VDubFan


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> 1. NeverOEM
> 2. Abide
> 3. Alva
> 4. Dgonz
> ...


 Im trying to talk my old man into going with the A5 but the business needs one of us to be there


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

ok just let me know; we're approaching car capacity lol


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

sorry guys i cant make it out...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TheSandeman said:


> sorry guys i cant make it out...


 blasphemous.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm making the call this afternoon! the list above (minues TJ) is what I'm going off of!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok guys! the total charge for the cabin is looking to be about $3000 for 5 days. Now I will be arriving in town that Wednesday and then leaving Monday (so the 18th-23rd). Now if you don't want to come in that early, that's fine, I don't expect everyone to. So for Thursday-Monday, it's about 2300 something, and once split evenly 13 ways, just under $50 a night. Yes, $50 a night; so just 250 per person for the entire stay. Now i need to get a deposit of 50% of the total charge in to reserve the cabin and I will be doing that ASAP. If you want to get your share in, PM me and we can work out how to do that. 

I am excite.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i dont have a TT but i may fly from AZ to TN and drive a 2007 Audi S6 owned by a friend to the show. But Wuste is the following month and i will have to look at expenses.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

well then I'll see ya at Wuste instead :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

and someone stole my cabin; so I'll be reserving a different one. Still plenty of space, parking just may become more interesting. Stay tuned.


----------



## TheSilver337 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hello*

Tim aka TT aka Diesel. Tiger or James + 1 will be there


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TheSilver337 said:


> Tim aka TT aka Diesel. Tiger or James + 1 will be there


good man


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Another Video Highlighting Both Events (Original & SOWO)*

http://www.awol.tv/episodes/1?episode=138


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I won't lie, I was a little sad I didn't make it into that video lol


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

you sure keep late hours


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm making this reservation today; see you guys at the show!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

update this; the reservation hasn't been made yet. I never heard back from the company renting the cabins when I called initially earlier this month. I've had a lot go on this month and things have gotten tight so I have been unable to make the full deposit for the cabin on my own. There are other things that my money has had to cover and is still planning to go towards so if you guys still want to do this, we need to pool resources to make the reservation for this cabin very soon. 

The amount in question is 1400 and is half the cost for the entire stay (which is Wednesday through Monday). I know most people don't plan on coming in that early and the cost per night would be divided up according to when people plan to stay, of course. 

So for instance, 2800 / 5 = 560.
If it's just myself, Longview (his guest), and VdubFan Wednesday night, we would each owe 140 for that night when the cabin is empty.
And for the nights everyone is there it would be 40 per person. So if everyone who plans to go still could PM me with an affirmative on the reserve, and maybe PayPal me half of the amount of their stay, that would be utterly fantastic. 

I know sending money to someone you haven't met is iffy and I understand if people would be uncomfortable with this, but if you guys could just PM me. I'm going to send a message to everyone who has RSVP'd already to get a final confirmation headcount so I know how big a cabin is necessary.

Peace guys


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

:heart:


----------

